# (OT) What the heck is a hivemind thread?



## Emiricol (Jan 25, 2003)

Honestly, I am too lazy to try to surf through hundreds of posts to figure it out, but if someone could fill me in (without flaming me, preferably, but either way is fine) I'd sure appreciate it


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 25, 2003)

As near as I can tell (and I could be way off here), a Hivemind thread is nothing more than an excuse for people to come in and just shoot the breeze about whatever they want to.

Essentially, its a thread without a topic, to just say whatever comes to mind and hang out with friends. Very casual.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2003)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> *Honestly, I am too lazy to try to surf through hundreds of posts to figure it out, but if someone could fill me in (without flaming me, preferably, but either way is fine) I'd sure appreciate it   *




It's a place for posters to talk about anything.  We get to know each other a little more then is usually possible in the other threads.  Don't worry about reading the past posts, they aren't as important as the subject changes and sometimes there is no real subject.


----------



## hammymchamham (Jan 25, 2003)

Just go ahead and jump right in, you know you want to


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2003)

Yup! It's the messageboard equivalent of a chat room. Only one open at a time, all of them supposedly portions of my own personality - we don't believe that, though - and nice folks.

I'll slide this over to meta.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 25, 2003)

I use the [Hivemind] threads to touch base with other regular users here who hang out there. It is indeed very much a chat room environment.


----------



## Airwolf (Jan 25, 2003)

The hivemind,





yeah, its kinda like that.


----------



## hong (Jan 25, 2003)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *The hivemind,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, that would be wanger spam.

Although it's nice to see that this particular meme has turned into a smiley.


```
[color=white]From: Hong Ooi (hong.ooi@maths.anu.edu.au)
Subject: Re: 3E Question 
Newsgroups: rec.games.frp.dnd
Date: 2002-06-05 00:24:53 PST 
 

On Wed, 5 |\/\/\/| 00:07:36 -0700, "Dennis O'Connor" <d|\/\/\/|enet.com> wrote:
          |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>         |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>"Bokman77|\/\/\/|man7757@aol.com> wrote in message    |\/\/\/|
>news:2002|\/\/\/|40.21378.00001298@mb-md.aol.com...   |\/\/\/|
>> >From: |\/\/\/|O'Connor" [email]dmoc@primenet.com[/email]          |\/\/\/|
          |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>> >> I th|\/\/\/|oes back to the whole do unto others |\/\/\/|ave
>> >> them|\/\/\/| you.                                |\/\/\/|
>> >      |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>> >That's|\/\/\/|d policy.  I would have people give m|\/\/\/|eir
>> >money |\/\/\/| my every command, but no way am I gi|\/\/\/|
>> >them m|\/\/\/|or doing what they tell me !         |\/\/\/|
>>        |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>> Then yo|\/\/\/|n't expect them to give you money or |\/\/\/| your commands.
>         |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>I don't, |\/\/\/|I think the golden rule is crap.  Did|\/\/\/|s that point ?
>         |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>> Don't a|\/\/\/|e to do things for you that you would|\/\/\/|illing
>> to do f|\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>         |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>Well, you|\/\/\/|r that the next time you need open-he|\/\/\/|ery.
>         |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>> And don|\/\/\/|ings to people that you wouldn't want|\/\/\/| you.
>> Makes s|\/\/\/|me.                                  |\/\/\/|
>         |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>So, if I |\/\/\/| want to accept charity, I should not|\/\/\/|itable,
>is that w|\/\/\/|are saying ?                         |\/\/\/|
>         |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>> >And fo|\/\/\/|rosexual of either sex, it makes no s|\/\/\/|all.
>> Only if|\/\/\/|nk of it in terms of particularities.|\/\/\/|
>         |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
>If you'd |\/\/\/|after the first four words, there, yo|\/\/\/| had it right.
          |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
          |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
          |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
          |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|
          |\/\/\/|                                     |\/\/\/|


Hong "ah, it's about time the Traskmobile got a run" Ooi
-- 
Hong Ooi                              | "I had to fight in the Arena to become
[email]hong.ooi@maths.anu.edu.au[/email]             |  Archmaster of my House."
[url]http://www.zipworld.com.au/~hong/dnd/[/url] |    -- Q.
Canberra, Australia                   |
[/color]
```


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, that would be wanger spam.
> 
> ...




LOL


----------



## Jeph (Jan 25, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *all of them supposedly portions of my own personality*




yep!



> * - we don't believe that, though - *




Wait . . . we don't?




> *and nice folks.*


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 25, 2003)

A Hivemind thread, as already been said, is much like an ongoing chat. We talk about all things there.

We have "What xxx are you?" tests there, as they occasionally pop up in GD. We have serious discussions there.

At times, hiveminders are sad and are comforted by other hiveminders. Sometimes, ideas for games spring up, like the kobold kantrips, which was split into a seperate thread in House Rules.

In Character games have been spawned or planned by the Hivemind - serious games. A similar thing happened a long time ago when Edena of Neith asked "What would your character do if gnomes brought the Industrial Revolution to the FR" (not quite correctly quoted).

And yes, often Hiveminders do post seemingly nonsensical posts. Just as it happened before the Hivemind arrived, yes, even before Morrus took over.

The hivemind is usually one thread at a time. If there are more, you can expect a mod to take about it soon. We don't want to take over the world (actually, we do, but don't tell anyone ). We don't want to hurt anyone.

There are two things to keep in mind:

First: You don't have to read hivemind threads. Interesting things tend to find their way out of the thread into other forums anyway.

Second: You're invited. Not forced, invited.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 25, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> We have "What xxx are you?" tests there, as they occasionally poop  *




 and we love quoting typos


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 25, 2003)

No point to edit my post now, right?


----------



## HellHound (Jan 26, 2003)

Plus the hivemind serves ase something useful. Games are set up there, ideas bounce around there, and minor rules questions are often cleared up there (stuff that seems too minor to be placed in its own thread on the forums). Plus I know at least one publisher who bounces ideas off the Hivemind to see how they fly.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> * Plus I know at least one publisher who bounces ideas off the Hivemind to see how they fly.  *




So, are we going to see "and Special Thanks to the Hivemind" in one of your books?


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 26, 2003)

I would post in this thread, but it would get locked.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 26, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *I would post in this thread, but it would get locked.  *



See http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38199


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 26, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *I would post in this thread, but it would get locked.  *




Yeah, it's pretty much established that any talk of anti-hivemind will be censored and shut down, and any talk of bashing anti-hiveminders in the hivemind thread will be supported by the mods themselves.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 26, 2003)

i'm sensing hostility. my jedi training is finally paying off


----------



## Horacio (Jan 26, 2003)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty much established that any talk of anti-hivemind will be censored and shut down, and any talk of bashing anti-hiveminders in the hivemind thread will be supported by the mods themselves.  *




wow, now it seems that putting a smiley at the end act as am "I'm a good guy, take no offense" shield. Can I try too?


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 26, 2003)

wouldn't it be great if we _didn't_ have a message board civil war over this? i invite everyone who wants to complain about hivemind or those who want to complain about anti-hivemind to come to www.nutkinland.com


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 26, 2003)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty much established that any talk of anti-hivemind will be censored and shut down, and any talk of bashing anti-hiveminders in the hivemind thread will be supported by the mods themselves.  *




No one can help you if you really want to feel oppressed.    (I agree, Horatio, this smiley game can be fun.)

Besides, I've seen you in Hivemind threads participating like everyone else.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 26, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No one can help you if you really want to feel oppressed.    (I agree, Horatio, this smiley game can be fun.)
> 
> *




Yes, Dinkledog, saying nasty things and smiling like an innocent angel can be fun as hell


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 26, 2003)

Unfortunately, it makes me feel...dirty.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 26, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately, it makes me feel...dirty. *




hmmm, the more I think about it, the more I agree with you...


----------



## Kaiyosama (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 27, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> See http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38199 *




Yes, you would think a moderator wouldn't get quite so upset over a simple troll, wouldn't you? I guess emotional overreaction is a prerequisite for the title...not that I have anyone in mind.

*smiley*


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, you would think a moderator wouldn't get quite so upset over a simple troll, wouldn't you? I guess emotional overreaction is a prerequisite for the title...not that I have anyone in mind.
> *




Huh, I'd have to disagree.  I've yet to see any of the mods do anything that looked like an over reaction.  Many times they do get rid of a problem before it becomesa problem.  And for that I am grateful.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 27, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, you would think a moderator wouldn't get quite so upset over a simple troll, wouldn't you? I guess emotional overreaction is a prerequisite for the title...not that I have anyone in mind.
> 
> *smiley* *




It seems that posting smartassed comments is becoming an habit for a certain game designer... *smiley*


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 27, 2003)

Actually I agree with you Crothian, most of the time the moderators keep this just about the friendliest message board around, which is one reason I enjoy it so much.

Maybe I'll join in that cause for a while.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 27, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *Actually I agree with you Crothian, most of the time the moderators keep this just about the friendliest message board around, which is one reason I enjoy it so much.
> 
> Maybe I'll join in that cause for a while.  *


----------

